# Finding work in Gibraltar advice needed



## Jason P (Nov 21, 2013)

Hello I am hoping someone on this forum can give me a bit of advice.

I recently moved to Gibraltar we have been fortunate and managed to get a flat sorted out in the 2nd week of being here. I work in IT support but have had difficulty finding the right job. I am registered with a number of agencies and have had a couple of interviews.

What I want to know is where can I look for unskilled work i.e bar staff, shop work etc I need to find a job asap and am willing to do unskilled work until I find the right job for me. All the agencies I am with just seem to cover skilled jobs. Now my plan is to get my MCSE certification by the end of next year so I have the certificates to go with my experience but until I get them I need to find any job so I can pay my bills and not have to move back to the UK.

Any advice would be greatly appreciated


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Jason P said:


> Hello I am hoping someone on this forum can give me a bit of advice.
> 
> I recently moved to Gibraltar we have been fortunate and managed to get a flat sorted out in the 2nd week of being here. I work in IT support but have had difficulty finding the right job. I am registered with a number of agencies and have had a couple of interviews.
> 
> ...


:welcome:

Gibraltar isn't really anything to do with Spain, although a lot of people who work there actually _live _in Spain, because it's cheaper!

for the kind of work you're looking for, I suspect that the best - maybe only - way is to pound the streets & knock on doors


----------



## Aron (Apr 30, 2013)

Jason P said:


> Hello I am hoping someone on this forum can give me a bit of advice.
> 
> I recently moved to Gibraltar we have been fortunate and managed to get a flat sorted out in the 2nd week of being here. I work in IT support but have had difficulty finding the right job. I am registered with a number of agencies and have had a couple of interviews.
> 
> ...


Go to Morrisons and ask if they need shelf stackers. You might have to work at night, but it would be a job.


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

Hi

Don´t wait for your MCSE - find a firm to sponsor you that will pay you to train. 

Davexf


----------

